# My Halloween Playlist



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

This Is Halloween.... Nightmare Before Christmas 
Ghostbusters..... Ray Parker Jr 
Grim, Grinning Ghosts
Hoist the Colors
Monster Mash..... Bobby "Boris" Pickett 
Witch Doctor..... Sha Na Na 
Bad Moon Rising..... Creedence Clearwater Revival 
Hall of the Mountain King
Haunted House..... Jumpin' Gene Simmons 
Riders In The Sky..... The Blues Brothers 
Werewolves of London..... Warren Zevon 
Run Through The Jungle	..... Creedence Clearwater Revival 
Riders on the Storm..... The Doors 
Men In Black..... Will Smith 
Welcome to My Nightmare..... Alice Cooper 
Theme from "The Adams Family"
Toccata And Fugue In D Minor
Riders in the Sky..... Dick Dale & the Del-Tones 
Season Of The Witch..... The Blues Brothers 
The Legend Of Wooley Swamp..... The Charlie Daniels Band 
Exorcist Theme / Tubular Bells
They're Coming To Take Me Away..... Napoleon XIV 
The Purple People Eater..... Sheb Wooley 
(Ghost) Riders in the Sky..... Outlaws 
O Deathv..... O Brother, Where Art Thou? 
The Devil Went Down To Georgia..... he Charlie Daniels Band 
The Sorcerers Apprentice 
Thriller..... Michael Jackson 
Darkness Falls..... Vincent Price


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Diver, good list! Got many of them here too. In fact, I'm so nuts ( and possibly ADD ) 
'cuz I can't edit down my list that I've got over 1,000 songs, chants and sound effects 
in me iTunes library. Still ordering 'em on me burn list. Question is, will I ever finish?


----------

